# Worlds Longest Yardsale Rt 127



## jays emporium (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I are returning to Texas starting Thursday by way of the World's Longest Yardsale.  We will start in Van Wert Ohio and go as far as Chattanooga, Tn by Saturday night.  We went on this trip 4 years ago and had a great time and found lots of stuff.  Got a historical flask for $5 on that trip.  Didn't have any luck in Alabama last time so will skip that on this trip.  Are any of you going to drive part of it or perhaps setting up?
 Here is a link to their website.  
 http://www.127sale.com/
 Jay


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 31, 2013)

I seem to miss this every year, and I can get to 127 within 40 min of my house here in KY.  I travel for work a lot in the summer and always seem to be gone during this.  Good luck!


----------



## idigjars (Jul 31, 2013)

Very cool.   Good luck finding some cool stuff Jay.


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 31, 2013)

Dad and I are going this year. We're planning on starting Friday morning in Northern Kentucky and working our way towards Tennessee.


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2013)

In the 90's got to go on this twice..it was fun!Lots o junk ..but..did find a "onion" black glass in the middle of TENN. for 45 dollars and in great shape!!JANIE


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 2, 2013)

Will be on the hunt in the morning also. Hope there is some nice glass out there good luck on the hunt everyone.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 2, 2013)

We have done Ohio and northern Ky so far.  No quality bottles at all in the stops we have made.  Hope Tn is better tomorrow, that is our last day.  The best thing I have so far is a mini jug from Indiana.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2013)

Tennessee is a great state! Good Luck!!


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 3, 2013)

Covered southern KY and northern TN down to I 40 today.  We got tired of seeing clothes and baby toys and gave up today.  I saw a few good bottles today, Tippecanoe and some colored GA blobs, but too pricey.  In 3 days from Ohio to Tennessee I did not see many good bottles at all.  Hardly any Bitters anywhere, the only original historical flasks I saw was one scroll flask and a Jenny Lind with the broken lip sawed off and ground down.  I bought some bottles, mostly ACLs and dated Cokes and a few drug stores.  I'll post some pics next week after we return home.
  Jay


----------

